
Harvard Chemistry Chair Lieber Charged with Not Disclosing Chinese Funding - ilamont
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2020/1/29/lieber-federal-charges/
======
75dvtwin
Given current news about Wuhan, somewhat interesting bit:

> " ... Unbeknownst to Harvard University beginning in 2011, Lieber became a
> “Strategic Scientist” at Wuhan University of Technology (WUT) in China and
> was a contractual participant in China’s Thousand Talents Plan from in or
> about 2012 to 2017. ... ."

[1] [https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/harvard-university-
professor-...](https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/harvard-university-professor-
and-two-chinese-nationals-charged-three-separate-china-related)

